# XMLStreamReader zu String machen?



## wirthi (27. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht mal genau, ob ich das wirklich brauch ...
Aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Inhalt eines XMLStreamReader in einen String zu packen?

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte ein XML-File Base64-codiert in einen Axis2-DataHandler packen. 
Hab mir gedacht, ich les das XML als String ein, dann kann ich es leichter Base64-codieren und danach versuch ich, das alles in den DataHandler zu packen, wobei ich bisher noch nicht weiß, wie ich das dann anstellen soll.

Irgendwelche Ideen? Braucht ihr mehr Infos? Wenn ja, welche?

Gruß
Wirthi


----------



## wirthi (27. Okt 2009)

Argh, ich dreh gleich durch ... 
Ich will doch nur ein bestimmtes Elemenent vom Typ XYZ, das XML-Struktur besitzt, komplett in Base64 codieren und in einen DataHandler packen. 
Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## mikachu (28. Okt 2009)

Moin,

wie wäre es da mit einem XMLStreamReader, welcher einen EventFilter erhält, damit du das bestimmte Event rausfiltern kannst?


```
XMLInputFactory.createFilteredReader( XMLStreamReader, EventFilter )
```


----------

